# 2001 jetta relay harness question



## slosrtnick (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi, i have the stock 9007 headlights for my 2001 jetta 1.8t. I am about to buy a premade Putco 9007 relay harness that has 14 gauge wires. I just took out my headlights to polish the lenses and found out that the headlight plug goes into another harness plug which then goes out of the headlight. 

So, my question is, how do I wire up this relay harness so that it will function properly? Do i bypass the plug going into the headlight? or do i take some pins out, and replace the pins and wires in the headlight housing plug? I am pretty confused. I am used to cars that have a direct plug to the headlight bulbs from the fuse panel. 

If i confuse anybody, i can try to clarify. 
Thanks 
Nick


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

I just ran 12AWG wires through a hole in the bottom of the housing.


----------



## slosrtnick (Dec 25, 2011)

Oh, I see. So, did you just take the pins/wires out of the lens harness plug then? Also, did you go back to the fuse panel with the 12 gauge wires? If so, do you know the pins/locations of the wires pertaining to the headlights? I'm still not quite sure how much wire needs to be thicker in order to get the benefits of the higher voltage. Do you have a full write up for the relay harness install I could take a look at? 

Thanks 
Nick


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Here's a diagram of how mine are wired. 










But why are you installing relays? Do you think you're really going to improve the lighting with your stock headlights? Have you measured the voltage drop going to the bulbs?


----------



## slosrtnick (Dec 25, 2011)

I haven't measured the voltage drop yet, but I'm sure it's there. I've noticed that when I turn on some accessories, (rear defrost, wipers, etc) my headlights dim, so I'm sure they are being affected by a voltage drop, especially when using accessories. 

Thanks for the diagram. I will try to copy that for my installation. Do you mind if I pm you if I run into any difficulties or questions? 

Thanks again! 
Nick


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Better to post questions here - I don't usually pay attention to PMs. 

I'd check the ground connection for the headlights, wipers, etc. If the ground is the problem putting relays on the hot side isn't going to fix the problem. Measuring the voltages at the bulbs will tell you where the dimming problem is.


----------

